
Follow Up To The Viral Video Post: Dan Wants Another Word - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/24/follow-up-to-the-viral-video-post-dan-wants-another-word/
======
ntoshev
TechCrunch feels spammy now.

Is it clear Tc haven't got payment from that company in exchange for their
post?

~~~
nickb
TC has always been spammy. Their editorial is dictated by 'cover who we know,
cover who we've invested in' type mentality. Not to mention, MA gives soooo
much publicity to PPP and yet he says he despises them. LOL!

Anyway, I'e been reading GigaOM these days.. a lot more balanced view.

~~~
pg
I haven't noticed them paying undue attention to startups they've invested in.
And all reporters cover who they know, in the sense that they put more
emphasis on info that comes from trusted sources. In fact TC is probably more
open to stories that come in over the transom than the average reporter.

------
edu
Oh, how bad are the TC editor's talking bad of the always good marketers who
are only trying to improve the consumers life!

